# Back to Back taijijian & taijidao



## DaPoets (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to say that I am really enjoying doing these together.  Taijijian is working my lower to mid back very nicely and then taijidao is doing wonders for my upper back and neck region.  They really do compliment each other nicely and work on differnet parts of the body where both sets end up just improving my taijiquan.

Fun times and lots more practice ahead of me!

I'm teaching 2 taijiquan classes right now (mon/wed & tues/thrus classes) and I hope to be able to teach the sword and saber after a few more years of practice.


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 11, 2008)

Yesterday I did 10 sets of the taijidao and suddenly I realized that the set is actually one big spiral with little spirals built into it...  It starts wide and then ends close to it's center...

As for taijijian, I have come to understand that it ends in the same exact spot where it starts.  I tend to get close, say w/ in a half step distance, but it's a fairly long set, nearly twice as long as taijidao.


----------

